# Behr Premium Plus 'Ultra'



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

Morning! Just thought i'd pass this on to you guys. Am just starting a job for a family friend, they insisted that i use this product, paint and primer in one. I'm very nervous about using these paint and primer in one products, i've only tried a similar Resene product in New Zealand and ended up having to do an extra coat to cover.
But.... painted a small square the other day as a tester and i'm very impressed. Am covering a very dark red and a very dark blue, on the red it covered totally with just 2 coats (just the section mind you, have yet to do a whole wall), and i only put one quick coat on the blue but that also covered very well. Its very thick, quite tacky and i've yet to cut in with it but we'll see. I imagine it is similar to the Aura that i keep reading about, although i've yet to personally try the Aura paints. 

I've put a couple of close up pics below, apologies for the poor quality, took them on macro setting thinking it might be better.

covering the blue, one coat








covering the red, 2 coats









Anyone have experience, advice to add?


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

*Shudder*

Stick with Aura. 

Read the thread "Behr!!!" (do a search for it)


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

Yikes! Just read the first 2 pages of that thread Alec, not sure weather to thank you or not ! will have a proper read when i have some more time.... and promise to usde the search next time aswell!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

.....getting out the marshmellows.


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

Wolfgang said:


> .....getting out the marshmellows.


eh???????


----------



## Picky Painter (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm gonna be right there with Wolfgang(pass the beer, buddy) roasting some hotdogs. Confucious say: a thread that combines two controversial topics in one produce many flames. :jester:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

No comment:whistling2:











Except to say that compareing THAT paint to Aura is just Well



WRONG:yes::yes::yes:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

I hear sheetrock mud covers pretty good.


----------



## brushmonkey (Jan 4, 2010)

Just knocked out a media room helping out a friend with that stuff last Sunday. ( she got talked into buying it in by a Hoe depot rep ) it seemed to cover well & the smell of ammonia was an added bonus, but then again, I was on my 3rd Bacardi & coke and it was getting dark. :blink: 
But in all seriousness I'm old school, solid primer coat & 2 top coats.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dannyj (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm with ya brush monkey, i wanted to go primer and 2 coats, thats always been my way, but the HO wanted to use this stuff so i'm making the best of it  !
sorry if this seems like a newbie-ish post but I'm new to North America so still learning brands etc.

peace and love


----------



## friskypainter (Mar 12, 2010)

Dannyj,

Correct, Behr Ultra straight from the can is thick & tacky. Add about 15- 20% water to open it up a little. Then roll it tight and uniform with a wet edge constantly. I thin Aura with water when necessary also. BUT! DO NOT ADD TOO MUCH WATER! they both will sag on you. Listen, bottom line is, if you like it, use it. No approval needed. Some comments on this site are in my opinion unfounded and smirky. 

P. S. The proof is in your photos, which are well displayed and shot.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Feb 10, 2008)

Keep THAT up, and you'll be a lowballer like me, that works 6 hrs a day !!!!


----------



## friskypainter (Mar 12, 2010)

Not quite sure what all that means, but I will take heed.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

friskypainter said:


> Dannyj,
> 
> Correct, Behr Ultra straight from the can is thick & tacky. *Add about 15- 20% water to open it up a little. * Then roll it tight and uniform with a wet edge constantly. I thin Aura with water when necessary also. BUT! DO NOT ADD TOO MUCH WATER! they both will sag on you. Listen, bottom line is, if you like it, use it. No approval needed. Some comments on this site are in my opinion unfounded and smirky.
> 
> P. S. The proof is in your photos, which are well displayed and shot.


Even more interesting.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

friskypainter said:


> Dannyj,
> 
> Correct, Behr Ultra straight from the can is thick & tacky. Add about 15- 20% water to open it up a little. Then roll it tight and uniform with a wet edge constantly. I thin Aura with water when necessary also. BUT! DO NOT ADD TOO MUCH WATER! they both will sag on you. Listen, bottom line is, if you like it, use it. No approval needed. Some comments on this site are in my opinion unfounded and smirky.
> 
> P. S. The proof is in your photos, which are well displayed and shot.


 
SMIRKY??


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Personally I think the subject of Behr paints has been beat to death on this forum. Time to let it go folks.


----------



## kerk (Oct 14, 2009)

Yeah, I love the paint + primer in one product shtick. I liken it to putting 'new and improved' on an unchanged product. When I first saw the TV add, I laughed.........a new gimmick for the unknowing.

With slight variations, latex primer is basically latex paint with more clay and less titanium, and usually less resin, or a vinyl/acrylic combo, to lower the cost. And by putting 'primer' on the label and making people think primer is necessary, they sell another product. You'll note, every paint can will recommend prime and paint.

Kind of like every bottle of shampoo recommending you wash your hair twice.

Granted, there are legitimate uses for some primers and undercoaters, but I have always found 'latex' primers, for residential purposes to be near useless, except as an add on sale. As for industrial use, there are some legitimate water based products.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

kerk said:


> You'll note, every paint can will recommend prime and paint.


I use plenty of paint cans that say exactly what the paint can be directly applied to with no priming necessary, or to thin the first coat 10% first coat to act as a primer on drywall

Just a note :thumbsup:


----------



## kerk (Oct 14, 2009)

BC_Painter said:


> I use plenty of paint cans that say exactly what the paint can be directly applied to with no priming necessary, or to thin the first coat 10% first coat to act as a primer on drywall
> 
> Just a note :thumbsup:


You're right..........been so long since I read the label. I just went to the garage and found two out of four interior flats that recommended primer. Porter and Behr did, SW 200 and BM didn't.

Back when I was behind the counter, up to 96, the generic phrase 'use recommended primer' was common, and they wanted you to recommend primer.

And I remember all the 'drywall primer' we sold for new construction, which diminished over the years, as I think painters more and more realized it served little purpose, and architects realized it added unnecessary expense.

One company I was with had a product called 'Galva-Grip', a 'primer' for galvanized. Over time, unless it was spec., you didn't sell it because painters eventually all learned that you didn't need it. It had little, if any, purpose.


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Personally I think the subject of Behr paints has been beat to death on this forum. Time to let it go folks.


Yeah, no sense in beating a dead Behr.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

I will shoot the Behr when friskypainter, defines Smirky for me


----------



## friskypainter (Mar 12, 2010)

Yea, I was afraid of this. Websters defines smirk as "wear a conceited smile". That's not what I was thinking it was... I guess it's kinda like an off the cuff, backhanded, sideways, vague, open ended, witty, instigative, dander rising confrontation that encourages one to fire off one of his own, cause they're fun, short, and funny. Above all, smirky will never be the answer you are seeking. Non-smirky handles this area. Listen, don't kill the Behr. Spring is here. Allow him to roam free. This month's Consumers report has him #1 , in flat, egg, semi-gloss. Don't tell anyone you read that here. Wouldn't want to start anything.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

friskypainter said:


> Yea, I was afraid of this. Websters defines smirk as "wear a conceited smile". That's not what I was thinking it was... I guess it's kinda like an off the cuff, backhanded, sideways, vague, open ended, witty, instigative, dander rising confrontation that encourages one to fire off one of his own, cause they're fun, short, and funny. Above all, smirky will never be the answer you are seeking. Non-smirky handles this area. Listen, don't kill the Behr. Spring is here. Allow him to roam free. This month's Consumers report has him #1 , in flat, egg, semi-gloss. Don't tell anyone you read that here. Wouldn't want to start anything.


Frisky, I am starting to wonder about you. If you start posting in non Behr or non HD related threads I will feel better. lol :whistling2:


----------



## friskypainter (Mar 12, 2010)

Sean,
Don't worry, I am keeping you all guessing. I just finished up a bath today in BM Regal Matte. It was great. I might sell the Bear, but I am BM man. It's HAAARRD to change!


----------



## Last Craftsman (Dec 5, 2008)

I was ignoring this thread until I read this:



friskypainter said:


> This month's Consumers report


If this is sarcasm then:

:thumbsup:

If this is an honest endorsement that Consumers Report is a litmus for integrity or accuracy then:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Last Craftsman said:


> I was ignoring this thread until I read this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I believe he was being smirky:thumbup:


----------

